
Apple Deprecated All My Stuff - leejo
https://leejo.github.io/2016/11/12/apple_deprecated_all_my_stuff/
======
TheCoreh
I feel like this transition would go way way smoother if Apple released a
single Apple TV-sized USB-C to everything else hub, with USB-A, DVI, HDMI,
thunderbolt ports, instead of 5 different adapters.

Even better, they could have added all of these to the MacBook charger brick.
In fact, why hasn't anyone released such a product yet?

~~~
tw04
You mean like this?

[https://www.bourgedesign.com/](https://www.bourgedesign.com/)

~~~
reustle
Wow, this looks great. Hopefully it actually materializes and works. Would be
great to just throw this in my backpack, definitely solve s the bag-of-dongles
issue.

------
zackmorris
Imagine how it feels when it's software you've spent many years crafting. I've
been developing on the Mac since the late 80s and pretty much the entirety of
what we think of as the "Mac" has been deprecated on multiple occasions. There
used to be this thing called the Toolbox which contained all the windowing GUI
methods stored in ROM, then it was pretty much the entirety of the classic to
NeXTSTEP transition we called Carbon, then it was most of Mac OS when they
downsized it for iOS.

Nowadays I wouldn't advise using native calls. It's probably better to get
into something like Cordova or Ionic since if you are going to have any online
capability, things like Core Data are going to feel antiquated compared to
something like Firebase or RethinkDB. Not to mention the basic pain of
rewriting your app to be cross platform with something like MinGW or The
Cocotron.

I still love Apple but from what I can tell, they are running out of options
in both the hardware and software space because everything is about to go to
VR and nobody is going to care what's running behind the scenes. Maybe Google
is the new Apple, but to be blunt, no company has had the UX vision that Apple
has. People are worried about a lack of ports on the new MacBook Pros but what
we should really be worried about is a world without the simplicity and
elegance of Apple in all things.

------
tw04
Well, they make lots of USB-C to micro-b superspeed, so that's not really an
issue:

[https://www.amazon.com/Axxbiz-CableBiz-C016B-USB-Type-
Cable/...](https://www.amazon.com/Axxbiz-CableBiz-C016B-USB-Type-
Cable/dp/B01EV00KW2/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1478996465&sr=1-2&keywords=usbc+to+micro-b+superspeed)

As for needs X number of adapters... or just buy a hub? Or are you actually
carting around an external keyboard everywhere you go...? In which case why
are you using a macbook in the first place?

[https://www.amazon.com/Ethernet-Adapter-Including-
ChromeBook...](https://www.amazon.com/Ethernet-Adapter-Including-ChromeBook-
Aluminum/dp/B01DJ34JBU/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1478996574&sr=1-2-spons&keywords=usb-c+to+usb-a+adapter&psc=1)

I can get hating on Apple when they introduce new PROPRIETARY ports. But for
the love of god, USB-C was the best decision they ever made. Is it going to
take some time for devices in the rest of the ecosystem to make the switch?
Sure... but the short-term pain is worth dragging the industry along.

Also... you can replace the battery pretty easily in a macbook.

[https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Retina+Disp...](https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Retina+Display+Late+2013+Battery+Replacement/27316)

~~~
leejo
> Well, they make lots of USB-C to micro-b superspeed, so that's not really an
> issue:

Excellent! Do you know if there's anything available to simplify USB-C to Mini
Toslink?

> I can get hating on Apple when they introduce new PROPRIETARY ports. But for
> the love of god, USB-C was the best decision they ever made. Is it going to
> take some time for devices in the rest of the ecosystem to make the switch?
> Sure... but the short-term pain is worth dragging the industry along.

This is pretty much my conclusion in the post. "Same as it ever was".

------
dbcurtis
Did you hear about Apple's latest marketing initiative? They are renaming all
the Apple Stores. From now on, they will be known as "Dongle City".

------
nunez
1999: Apple deprecated all my stuff. My LaserWriter and CD player don't work
with my iMac; this USB port thing is never gonna work

------
sliken
Worst thing about USB-c is that it seems like they have taken a dozen unique
cables and replaced then with a dozen usb-c cables, that all look the same,
but aren't.

Stories of cables not meeting spec, fried devices, daisy chain widgets that
don't, the new TB3 chip not being compatible with the older TB chip, etc.

~~~
tw04
90% of the "unique cables" weren't unique. Is that HDMI cable 1.1 or 1.2 spec?
What, you can't tell? Is that USB cable 3.0 compatible, or just 2.0? What
about the port, is it 3.0 or 2.0?

The "this cable looks the same but doesn't work" has been an issue since the
beginning of computers. As for "fried devices" \- those are, in every case
I've seen, an issue that had nothing to do with USB-C and everything to do
with cheap Chinese knock-offs.

------
wwalser
If anyone has recommendations for adapting to the new USB-C based hardware,
I'd be interested in hearing it. I haven't had time to do the research myself
but will if nothing shows up in this thread (the new machine arrive late this
month).

The only hardware that I regularly use on my current machine, a 7 year old
MacBook Air, is a mouse, keyboard, headphones, monitor and external hard
drive. All of which connect using what I'd call a "USB" cable, though it seem
to me that there may be multiple types of those.

------
LKAndrew
I really don't understand why there is such a complaint about Apple finally
moving to an open standard.

I mean this is an age old cycle. People consistently complain about the
changes in technology. Without these changes there would be no innovation. No
updates. Do people want status quo for the rest of their lives!? What's the
deal?

Also if you have the money to spend $2000+ on a new computer, is it not safe
to assume that you can afford a couple dongles until the industries move to
that standard?

~~~
leejo
> What's the deal?

I guess i need to take more pictures, because clearly no one reads the
articles. Here's the relevant quote from the final section for you:

"Here’s the thing - USB is a mess, and pretty much has been for at least 10
years. At least Apple have now standardised on one messy connectivity option
rather than three (or four, or five)."

------
zeitg3ist
Slightly OT, but what version of the HHKB is that? I've never seen one with
that layout (the JIS version has arrow keys but it's quite different...)

Edit: also, be aware that the Apple USB-C to TB2 adapter doesn't support
DisplayPort! So you'll need a different cable for your monitor - or, better, a
dock where to plug everything in.

~~~
leejo
> Slightly OT, but what version of the HHKB is that? I've never seen one with
> that layout (the JIS version has arrow keys but it's quite different...)

HHKB Lite 2 (Model No: KUH0010).

> Edit: also, be aware that the Apple USB-C to TB2 adapter doesn't support
> DisplayPort!

Thanks for the heads up on that.

~~~
zeitg3ist
Oh, it's the Lite model, that explains it! The layout is really cool, a pity
it doesn't use Topre switches.

------
dogma1138
The funny part is currently it seems that there are tons of issues with the
native USB-c ports on the macs.

First problem is the speed difference is seems that the left side is
considerably faster than the right, then you have issues with the keyboard,
trackpad or wifi stop working when you plug in native USB-c accessories.

------
jeffehobbs
The things you own end up owning you.

But seriously, this is _so whiny_. Yes! Standards change. At least you can
still use ‘em. I have a shelf of SCSI gizmos that are donezo.

